# [CAR INSTALL] Nexus 7 (2013) in Audi TT mkII



## ryanpaulfyfe (Dec 7, 2013)

I recently finished the install of a 2013 nexus 7 tablet into the dash of my 2007 Audit tt (MK2). I found a ton of helpful information online, but surprisingly all previous installs that I found were using the 2012 version of the Nexus 7, so I wanted to contribute back with how I hopefully improved on the install method of similar installs as well as using the latest 2013 version of the Nexus 7.










My Baby, and pic of the final Install -










*Overall Project Goals*

- Total cost must be lower than standard double-din units

- Tablet must be able to come out with minimal effort

- Not alter permanently anything on the car - Must be able to go back to stock.

- Tablet must turn on/off with the vehicle

- Have full access to tablet while still in the Dash

- Ability to still use the steering wheel controls
- Ability to use Bluetooth or Aux for the radio
- Quality of Install must match quality of car - No Hack Jobs!

*Parts Ordered for Install*

- 2013 Nexus 7 Tablet - $229

- Scosche Vwa4B Audi/BMW/VW Antenna Adapter - $7.63

- Scosche Radio Wiring Harness for 2002-Up Volkswagen Power/Speaker Connector - $11.79

- Screen Protector / Anti-Glare for Nexus 7 - $8

- Micro USB OTG cable - $8
- USB Car Charger - $9
- USB Extension - $4
- USB Hub - $8

- Aux Cable - $3

- JVC Receiver - $86
- Steering Wheel Controll Interface - $45
- USB Audio Interface - $30 **Bought but not used

- Double Din Facia - $50 **Bought 2 in case something didn't go as planned with the first version

Total Cost of Parts used: ~$460

*Configuring the Tablet*

I found out far too late in my install that I couldn't use Timur's rom on the new nexus 7. The primary benefits of Timur's rom are:
- USB Host + Charging
- 'Fixed' install support for turning tablet on when outside power is received, and going to deep sleep when it's lsot.

- USB Audio

The best solution that I found was: ElementalX - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2389022

This enabled USB Fast Charging as well as the Host+Charging functionality.

With further searching and a rooted device I was able to get Android Tasker +Secure Settings turning off the tablet when power was lost as well as controlling the behavior when the tablet was turned on (turning on settings, launching apps,etc).

- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm
- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin

The most important Part of the setup to allow this all to work I found in this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2496079

>> "fastboot oem-off-mode charge 0"

Timur's ROM takes care of auto-booting the tablet itself, but stock android behavior boots into a splash screen vs. straight into android when it receives charge from a full power loss state. The above setting enables the same behaviour in a rooted device

With the above ROM, Setting + Apps, I now had the tablet:
- Turning on the moment power was connected
- Launching / adjusting the tablet at each boot
- Turning itself off the moment the tablet would lose power*

I've played with various configurations for trying to mimik a 'deep sleep' by turning off all services, closing apps,etc,etc but so far nothing has managed to allow the tablet to hold enough charge to make it feasible. (Timur's rom has a more elegant way of accomplishing this)

Tasker is very powerful, and I'm still playing with the options, but for now I have two profiles setup, one that runs when external power is received, and the other that runs when the power is lost.

*If anyone is interested Tasker Allows for saving/sharing the profiles so let me know

*Tablet Install*

eg. of how everything comes together *Note - It's not like this in final










Tablet with OTG Cable * Note how wide the OTG cable comes straight out.










Pulling out the stock radio



















Steering wheel + antenna connection, and Car-Lighter - USB connected to same power source as radio




























Install Deck and bring USB extension + AUX cables into the glove box










Dremmel backside of the double-din so tablet will mount flush & Re-face front of double-din to match the exact size we want (vs. using the extension which then leaves a much less polished final product), Sand, Paint.




























Mount the Tablet to the back of the fascia using silicone, OTG Cable needed to be modified/bent to allow for clean mount on side.










Final Product




























*Total Project Cost*

- Parts: $460
- Help with wiring / Plastic Work: $220
- Value of Time Spent: Don't Ask

- Total: *$660*

*Things yet to complete*

Play more with tasker to control tablet behavior based on Time of day and Battery. eg:

- Don't launch with max brightness when it's night time
- Don't immediately shutdown the tablet - eg. I'm just getting gas and don't want it to power completely off for those 5mins
- If Battery is over X then don't shutdown immediately

*Things I would do differently*

- Configure more of the tablet prior to installing it into the car. I found out hours before I was mounting the tablet that Timur's ROM didn't support the 2013 Nexus

- ROM support for USB audio - Although the Bluetooth audio quality is more than acceptable*

- Purchase a tablet with data - I'm currently just running a hotspot from my phone

- User a higher quality receiver for rear AUX input and more control over the stock car amp

- More robust internal power connection Skip the car lighter to USB

- Fit the opening to leave more gap room at the bottom edge of the screen so that the actions are easier to touch there.

*Reference Links*

Links that I referenced when working on this project:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37755-timurs-kernel-usb-rom/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/82530-car-install-nexus-7-in-audi-tt-mkii/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2389022

http://www.gencoupe.com/diy-do-yourself/126356-power-nexus-7-without-pressing-power-button-no-kernel-required.html

http://mehrvarz.github.io/usb-host-mode-power-management-nexus7/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2103183

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c6-corvette-general-discussion/3275269-another-android-vette-build-thread.html

--

Thanks, I hope you found this useful!


----------



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice to see someone install a 2013. I just might start looking into replacing my 2012 install with a 2013. How are tasker profiles shared? In app?


----------



## ryanpaulfyfe (Dec 7, 2013)

Tasker profiles can be exported from the app itself, and there is a few places online that are sharing them. Tons of good resources either way to learn, eg:

http://tasker.wikidot.com/profile-index
http://www.pocketables.com/2013/03/overview-of-pocketables-tasker-articles.html

(The Tasks/Profiles can be downloaded in xml, and brought onto the device that way.)


----------



## seagull2010 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Ryan,

I love what you've done. Your finished product looks very well integrated. I'm trying to do the same in a 2003 VW Passat. I was hoping that you could share your tasker profiles and secure settings with me/us.

Additionally, I noticed that your "power on tablet when charging" command seems to have a dash misplaced; you wrote "fastboot oem-off-mode charge 0". It wouldn't work for me. However, this worked: "fastboot oem off-mode-charge 0". FYI to others that may follow this great guide.

Thanks!


----------



## ryanpaulfyfe (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi @seagull2010, Sorry for the slow respond here. Good catch on the setting.

I'll grab the profiles the next time I'm driving and include those here.


----------



## ryanpaulfyfe (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi @seagull2010,

Below is my xml file as a backup from the device. Main things to note:

I struggled getting Bluetooth to connect always, and found this app which has removed that issue:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.myklos.btautoconnect

Tasker has difference profiles that run at:

- Remote Power On - Turn tablet on / init settings

- Remote Power Off - Turn Tablet off

- screen unlock - Start apps + I found that volume setting wouldn't work on 'power on' profile, so moved it here

- Time of day - I have two profiles to adjust the brightness automatically on time of day, i.e. bright during day, dim at night.

*Some of this uses 'secure settings' as a plugin.

Only things really that I've left to expirement/figure out:

- Make it so it doesn't automatically shut-off when loss of power, eg. I'm getting gas and don't want it to turn off completely (probably just dim/turn-off screen so that if I am parking my car at night it's still not shining bright when no one is in it)

- Auto-play the music - It starts the music player, but having it auto-play on start would be a nice-to-have.

<TaskerData sr="" dvi="1" tv="4.2u3m">
<dmetric>1920.0,1104.0</dmetric>
<Profile sr="prof14" ve="2">
<cdate>1384747199599</cdate>
<edate>1387051737562</edate>
<flags>2</flags>
<id>14</id>
<mid0>15</mid0>
<State sr="con0">

```
10
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
</State>
</Profile>
<Profile sr="prof16" ve="2">
<cdate>1384747482594</cdate>
<edate>1387736054483</edate>
<flags>2</flags>
<id>16</id>
<mid0>17</mid0>
<State sr="con0">

```
10
```
<pin>true</pin>
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
</State>
</Profile>
<Profile sr="prof2" ve="2">
<cdate>1387735677000</cdate>
<edate>1388012754913</edate>
<flags>2</flags>
<id>2</id>
<mid0>3</mid0>

<fh>8</fh>
<fm>0</fm>
[TH]18[/TH]
<tm>0</tm>

</Profile>
<Profile sr="prof4" ve="2">
<cdate>1386469634534</cdate>
<edate>1386469634534</edate>
<flags>2</flags>
<id>4</id>
<mid0>5</mid0>
<Event sr="con0" ve="2">

```
1000
```
<pri>0</pri>
</Event>
</Profile>
<Profile sr="prof6" ve="2">
<cdate>1387735772473</cdate>
<edate>1388016656937</edate>
<id>6</id>
<mid0>7</mid0>

<fh>18</fh>
<fm>1</fm>
[TH]7[/TH]
<tm>59</tm>

</Profile>
<Project sr="proj0">
<cdate>1384745564445</cdate>
<mdate>1387735817771</mdate>
<name>Base</name>
<pids>14,16,4,2,6</pids>
<scenes>IconGridMenu,Popup</scenes>
<tids>15,17,5,3,7</tids>
<Img sr="icon" ve="2">
<nme>hl_aaa_ext_home</nme>
</Img>
</Project>
<Scene sr="sceneIconGridMenu">
<cdate>1384746903847</cdate>
<edate>1384749102596</edate>
<heightLand>-1</heightLand>
<heightPort>159</heightPort>
<nme>IconGridMenu</nme>
<widthLand>-1</widthLand>
<widthPort>433</widthPort>
<ListElement sr="elements0">
<flags>5</flags>
<geom>22,22,228,107,-1,-1,-1,-1</geom>
<Str sr="arg0" ve="3">Menu</Str>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3"/>
<Int sr="arg3" val="1"/>
<Scene sr="arg4">
<Scene sr="val">
<cdate>1384746903847</cdate>
<edate>1384746903847</edate>
<heightLand>-1</heightLand>
<heightPort>228</heightPort>
<nme>Builtin Item Layout</nme>
<widthLand>-1</widthLand>
<widthPort>228</widthPort>
<ImageElement sr="elements0">
<flags>5</flags>
<geom>22,22,182,182,-1,-1,-1,-1</geom>
<Str sr="arg0" ve="3">Icon</Str>
<Img sr="arg1" ve="2">
<nme>hl_aaa_ext_tiles_small</nme>
</Img>
<Int sr="arg2" val="255"/>
</ImageElement>
<PropertiesElement sr="props">
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">#22FFFFFF</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg4" ve="3">Builtin Item Layout</Str>
<Str sr="arg5" ve="3"/>
<Img sr="arg6" ve="2"/>
<Str sr="arg7" ve="3"/>
</PropertiesElement>
</Scene>
</Scene>
<Int sr="arg5" val="10"/>
<Int sr="arg6" val="10"/>
</ListElement>
<PropertiesElement sr="props">
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">#FF000000</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg4" ve="3">IconGridMenu</Str>
<Str sr="arg5" ve="3"/>
<Img sr="arg6" ve="2"/>
<Str sr="arg7" ve="3"/>
</PropertiesElement>
</Scene>
<Scene sr="scenePopup">
<cdate>1384747001688</cdate>
<edate>1384749070056</edate>
<heightLand>-1</heightLand>
<heightPort>570</heightPort>
<nme>Popup</nme>
<widthLand>-1</widthLand>
<widthPort>684</widthPort>
<TextElement sr="elements0" ve="2">
<flags>4</flags>
<geom>18,0,665,218,8,0,292,96</geom>
<Str sr="arg0" ve="3">Title</Str>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">Title</Str>
<Int sr="arg2" val="72"/>
<Int sr="arg3"/>
<Str sr="arg4" ve="3">#FF0099CC</Str>
<Int sr="arg5" val="3"/>
<Int sr="arg6"/>
<Int sr="arg7"/>
</TextElement>
<RectElement sr="elements1">
<flags>5</flags>
<geom>0,218,684,9,-1,-1,-1,-1</geom>
<Str sr="arg0" ve="3">Header</Str>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">#77333333</Str>
<Str sr="arg3" ve="3">#77333333</Str>
<Int sr="arg4" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg5" ve="3">#FF000000</Str>
<Int sr="arg6" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg7" val="0"/>
</RectElement>
<TextElement sr="elements2" ve="2">
<clickTask>-936</clickTask>
<flags>5</flags>
<geom>22,241,638,250,-1,-1,-1,-1</geom>
<Str sr="arg0" ve="3">Text1</Str>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">Text</Str>
<Int sr="arg2" val="36"/>
<Int sr="arg3"/>
<Str sr="arg4" ve="3">#FFFFFFFF</Str>
<Int sr="arg5" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg6" val="1"/>
<Int sr="arg7"/>
</TextElement>
<PropertiesElement sr="props">
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">#FF000000</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
<Str sr="arg4" ve="3">Popup</Str>
<Str sr="arg5" ve="3"/>
<Img sr="arg6" ve="2"/>
<Str sr="arg7" ve="3"/>
</PropertiesElement>
</Scene>
<Task sr="task15">
<cdate>1384747211470</cdate>
<edate>1387051737562</edate>
<id>15</id>
<nme>Car On</nme>
<pri>10</pri>
<Action sr="act0" ve="3">

```
11820
```
<Bundle sr="arg0">
<Vals sr="val">
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>Screen & Keyboard Lights On 1 Second</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>wake_device</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_DURATION>1000</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_DURATION>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_DURATION-type>java.lang.Long</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_DURATION-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_TYPE>full</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_TYPE>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_TYPE-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.WAKE_LOCK_TYPE-type>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>Screen & Keyboard Lights On 1 Second</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>true</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>java.lang.Boolean</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>
</Vals>
</Bundle>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin</Str>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">Secure Settings</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act1" ve="3">

```
294
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act2" ve="3">

```
20
```
<App sr="arg0">
<appClass>com.google.android.maps.MapsActivity</appClass>
<appPkg>com.google.android.apps.maps</appPkg>
Maps
</App>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act3" ve="3">

```
425
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act4" ve="3">

```
11820
```
<Bundle sr="arg0">
<Vals sr="val">
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>Fast Charge Enabled</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED>true</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED-type>java.lang.Boolean</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>fast_charge</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>Fast Charge Enabled</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>true</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>java.lang.Boolean</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>
</Vals>
</Bundle>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin</Str>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">Secure Settings</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act5" ve="3">

```
810
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="100"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg3" val="1"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act6" ve="3">

```
332
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="1"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act7" ve="3">

```
11820
```
<Bundle sr="arg0">
<Vals sr="val">
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>Airplane Mode Disabled</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED>false</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED-type>java.lang.Boolean</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>airplane_mode</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>Airplane Mode Disabled</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>true</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>java.lang.Boolean</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>
</Vals>
</Bundle>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin</Str>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">Secure Settings</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act8" ve="3">

```
20
```
<App sr="arg0">
<appClass>
com.android.music.activitymanagement.TopLevelActivity
</appClass>
<appPkg>com.google.android.music</appPkg>
Play Music
</App>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
</Action>
</Task>
<Task sr="task17">
<cdate>1384747496268</cdate>
<edate>1387736054483</edate>
<id>17</id>
<nme>Car Off</nme>
<pri>10</pri>
<Action sr="act0" ve="3">

```
988
```
<on>false</on>
<Int sr="arg0" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act1" ve="3">

```
294
```
<on>false</on>
<Int sr="arg0" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act2" ve="3">

```
425
```
<on>false</on>
<Int sr="arg0" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act3" ve="3">

```
810
```
<on>false</on>
<Int sr="arg0" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg3" val="1"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act4" ve="3">

```
332
```
<on>false</on>
<Int sr="arg0" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act5" ve="3">

```
11820
```
<on>false</on>
<Bundle sr="arg0">
<Vals sr="val">
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>Airplane Mode Enabled</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED>true</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED-type>java.lang.Boolean</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.ENABLED-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>airplane_mode</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>Airplane Mode Enabled</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>true</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>java.lang.Boolean</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>
</Vals>
</Bundle>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin</Str>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">Secure Settings</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act6" ve="3">

```
11820
```
<Bundle sr="arg0">
<Vals sr="val">
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>Lock Device</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>force_lock</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>Lock Device</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>true</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>java.lang.Boolean</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>
</Vals>
</Bundle>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin</Str>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">Secure Settings</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="3"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act7" ve="3">

```
11820
```
<Bundle sr="arg0">
<Vals sr="val">
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>Shutdown</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.BLURB-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.EXTRA_SPINNER_OPTION>SHUTDOWN</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.EXTRA_SPINNER_OPTION>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.EXTRA_SPINNER_OPTION-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.EXTRA_SPINNER_OPTION-type>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>reboot</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING>
<com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>java.lang.String</com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin.extra.SETTING-type>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>Shutdown</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB>
<com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>java.lang.String</com.twofortyfouram.locale.intent.extra.BLURB-type>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>true</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled>
<net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>java.lang.Boolean</net.dinglisch.android.tasker.subbundled-type>
</Vals>
</Bundle>
<Str sr="arg1" ve="3">com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin</Str>
<Str sr="arg2" ve="3">Secure Settings</Str>
<Int sr="arg3" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act8" ve="3">

```
18
```
<on>false</on>
<App sr="arg0">
<appClass>org.myklos.btautoconnect.SettingsActivity</appClass>
<appPkg>org.myklos.btautoconnect</appPkg>
Bluetooth Auto Connect
</App>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
</Action>
</Task>
<Task sr="task3">
<cdate>1387735695269</cdate>
<edate>1387735843631</edate>
<id>3</id>
<nme>Display Bright</nme>
<pri>10</pri>
<Action sr="act0" ve="3">

```
810
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="100"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg3" val="1"/>
</Action>
</Task>
<Task sr="task5">
<cdate>1386469719947</cdate>
<edate>1386469743439</edate>
<id>5</id>
<nme>Unlocked</nme>
<Action sr="act0" ve="3">

```
307
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="15"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
</Action>
<Action sr="act1" ve="3">

```
308
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="7"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
</Action>
</Task>
<Task sr="task7">
<cdate>1387735789895</cdate>
<edate>1388016656937</edate>
<id>7</id>
<nme>Display Dim</nme>
<pri>10</pri>
<Action sr="act0" ve="3">

```
810
```
<Int sr="arg0" val="30"/>
<Int sr="arg1" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg2" val="0"/>
<Int sr="arg3" val="1"/>
</Action>
</Task>
</TaskerData>


----------



## seagull2010 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the xml! I tried importing it with xxx.prf.xml and xxx.tsk.xml extensions to no avail. Tasker recognizes there's a file there, but when I import via long press on profiles (with prf.xml extension) tasker says there was an error importing. What have I done wrong? I saved the above text in notepad as an xml.

Thank you.


----------



## ulao (Jan 29, 2014)

So are you charging at the same time as you use the OTG? If so, how did you accomplish this.


----------



## b3ltazar (Jan 16, 2014)

ulao said:


> So are you charging at the same time as you use the OTG? If so, how did you accomplish this.


 There are several kernels for otg charging USB audio and doubletap2wake and sweep2wake on xda. Elementalx is one of them. They ported a lot of USB rim feature a to 4.4.2


----------



## Fizzymints (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for reminding me about Tasker! I had just bought the 2013 assuming Timur's kernel would work. This could turn the project around for me!


----------



## ulao (Jan 29, 2014)

looky looky ( near last post on this page )

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469140&page=6



> There are several kernels for otg charging USB audio and doubletap2wake and sweep2wake on xda. Elementalx is one of them. They ported a lot of USB rim feature a to 4.4.2


Yeah but they are dead, no one is talking on them.


----------



## Fizzymints (Nov 7, 2011)

ulao said:


> looky looky ( near last post on this page )
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469140&page=6
> 
> Yeah but they are dead, no one is talking on them.


Ohhh my god. Thanks for sharing this! This is great news


----------



## riiidaa (May 16, 2014)

seagull2010 said:


> Thanks for the xml! I tried importing it with xxx.prf.xml and xxx.tsk.xml extensions to no avail. Tasker recognizes there's a file there, but when I import via long press on profiles (with prf.xml extension) tasker says there was an error importing. What have I done wrong? I saved the above text in notepad as an xml.
> 
> Thank you.


Maybe it's better to build your own tasker profiles? This may be of use to you, I watched it yesterday, run this vid from 3.20 onward


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Great setup. I just bought the Nexus 7. I was planning on having Viber app, Skype, or a SIP number on the Nexus 7 and get call's audio through it on my car's speakers. Kind of like having a number dedicated for your car. But I can not get it to play the call's audio through the car's speakers. Could you try or do you know of a way to hack Android to perform such thing on a tablet.

I'm running Android 4.4.4, no CyanogenMod, no custom firmware, just pure Google.


----------



## Dmcgrath009 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice work!

Working on my insyall in a 2004 VW Jetta right now I secided to bypass the headunit and go right from the dac to the amp. Starting to thing the eq functions of the head unit would be nice.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedivision (Jul 4, 2014)

ryanpaulfyfe said:


> *Things I would do differently*
> 
> - ROM support for USB audio - Although the Bluetooth audio quality is more than acceptable*


Thanks for the informative post! I noticed you bought a DAC, were you unable to get it working?


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for this!! I have a very temporary/cheap install and have been planning on doing a proper installation, thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Hadaak (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi. I haven't read all the posts but check out my thread here. It's a windows install but might help with the install. 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=141349


----------



## 0tax (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello ryanpaulfyfe, what product do you use for plastic work ?

The green product on the thirteenth picture

Sorry for ba english i'm french

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

I have built a app for easy in car dash installation. please see if you like it. "Customize iT" You can easily find it in play store.


----------



## slevin117 (Feb 16, 2015)

Awesome guide! I was looking at the tasker part and I am rather new to this but I assume the XML you have provided needs to be split up for projects tasks etc but I am unsure on what parts need to be split. Has anyone got these xml files they could share or split it up?


----------

